# Eastside Birds



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still keeping the late season population in check out here in the East.

The haybale field came through this time (got skunked for the first time all year in the field 3 weeks ago). The birds worked real well today.

For the love of god take it Wade!!!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It was fun hustad. Now bring on next weekend. :beer: :beer: :beer:
Too bad Wade had to assgrind that bird. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Scouting around Jamestown tonight, still birds around. Most guys not interested in going though. Kind of a bummer to go by yourself. Would be fun to hook up with you guys sometime. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice work boys. Good to see them barrels are getting warmed up for next weekend!! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Atleast Partyboy made it out there! He is usually to tired to make it out!He's usually the jynx, becasue he snores so loud! Too bad we didn't see that snow sitting out there!!!To end the mystery!
Oh bye the way did any of you see me pull up with my calls around my gun.....I threw them down and they went straight around my gun, then there was the time when I pulled up and my damn hood came flying over my eyes, talk about lights out.

Where'd who go....?

Mav....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats why we missed that low one that flew on our side of the spread! :lol: :lol:


----------

